# What would you put in a 29 g?



## jfish (Aug 12, 2007)

I have four tanks already and now I have a 29 g that I was given. What should I put in it?

I have two Tang cichild tanks...so I don't want to do anymore Tangs. I have Malawi already. I also have a 29 community with tetras, polka dot loaches, and a single krib, keyhole, and ram.

I don't want to breed. I want this to be a pretty show tank (with no fighting). I wouldn't mind just having one fish in it (if it was large enough and pretty).

Give me your ideas!

Thanks!


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

Apistos, they should be different enough from your Rams to be entertaining. You could do something like a single angel or discus but they really prefer to be kept 2+, but I've seen them kept as single specimens in a tank that size. Shellies might be another possibility if your tap water tends to be on the harder side that might be easier than SA dwarves.

There are other fish besides cichlids too, dwarf puffers, killifish and goodieds are often difficult to find in pet shops which can make them interesting to keep just because they are uncommon in the hobby.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Herotilapia? 

-Ryan


----------



## jfish (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks kornphlake and Ryan. Those are unique suggestions. I appreciate others' inputs so much.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I agree with kornphlake. I loved Apistos when I had them. They were what got me into cichlids.

I like Honduran Red Points also. They're a pretty small/medium cichlids that is primarily blue with some red. I've never raised any yet, but know people who have.


----------



## Fishboy2 (Jan 4, 2008)

tank full of male guppies


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I agree with Ryan, a single rainbow cichlid with live plants and some nice fast dithers like danios.....


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

I just bought a pair of Rainbows barely 24 hours ago. i think I'm loving them.


----------



## jfish (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I appreciate the input. I will have to see what's available to me, but I have some good ideas here!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i would go with something from the Cryptoheros, amatitlania, archocentrus, or the smaller of the Thorichthys family, i think i pair would work in there just fine with no tankmates, i have a pair of neets inhabiting a 29g on there own and they are loving it.

if i had to list some species i would do i would choose between:

Cryptoheros sp. "honduran red point"
Cryptoheros sajica
cryptoheros cutteri
Thorichthys meeki
Thorichthys sp. "mixteco blue"


----------

